# Optoma HD20 1080p projector for $999



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Did anyone else get the Optoma HD20? It does 1080p for a grand which isn't bad.

I got mine last week and I must say I'm impressed. The black levels could be a little better but overall the picture is quite stunning. Definitely worth the money if you are looking for a 1080p projector.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Should be lots of good deals on older models now that Cedia is upon us.

Epson just announced their two new models, one of which will be out next month and should be available for around $1300. Pretty cheap for the latest version of their 1080p models.


----------

